# Our foster Babies



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Here are a few of the kitties I use to foster. 









This is Hope and Faith. 









Heres Molly and her three kittens Maura, Miller, and Phoebe.









Again heres Mollie and her babies.









And finally, this is Abby(Dog) and Sylvie(Cat). We fostered Abby for about a week. She wouldn't move from the couch shes on in the picture. But as soon as we started fostering Sylvie, Abby seem to get better and more active. They were best buds!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Those kittens are so cool with their big heads & little ears. I can tell by the pictures just how happy you have made them. Just knowing that you, and others like you are out there gives me great peace of mind. Thank God for people like you Lexxie

It must be tough to give them up once they are back to strength. I would end up with a zoo within a year!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

:lol: lol, some people say my house is a zoo now, two dogs, four cats, a bird and two rats. Yes, every time it’s hard to let them go, but knowing their going to a good family always helps.


----------



## autumn (Feb 18, 2003)

Awwwww! I love the picture with the kitty and puppy together on the couch!


----------

